# 3414 Early vs late brake type and part #s



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Got a problem Identifying the brakes in My 3414 dozer tractor Parts book list part # 3064170R91 = 6 1/2" O.D. by 3 1/2" I.D. Facing, and with 10 Splined Center. Problem is when I tore the tractor down it has Brake disc in it that are 5.625" OS diameter, 3.375" Inside Diameter and 10 internal splines. I believe I have found the IH part # s for this size disc and believe it to be 368193R91 time will tell when they get here. 

The bigger problem is I need an Brake actuator Assembly and again the one the book calls out is to big. I need help finding the part # for this early series 3414 tractor. The Brake actuator Assemblies actually in it are these dimensions - Outside Diameter ~ 5 13/16"~Inside Diameter is 2 7/8 and Thickness is ~1 3/8.

If anyone has a different part# or knows where Information for me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok an Update on the 3414 brakes Turns out any of you with a B275, B414, or 2414 should be interested in this. There is a sereal # break in these tractors those before the brake all had the small brakes and all after the larger. Some Case Dealers have no clue depending on the parts person. If you get lucky as I did after dozensd of phone cals and inquireys and find a wizard of a parts lady who not only was super helpfull but very easy on the eyes. I also found that the small brake parts cost triple the big ones so I turned the big ones down on a lathe. All other parts I needed where found at two other helpful locations, Rock Valley tractor Parts, Iowa & RHM Distributing, Piestone Min. I highly recomend both.


----------

